

Timelapse of the ISS flying over Earth (High-Res) - themichael
http://sugar.io/?p=775

======
thirsteh
Original: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74mhQyuyELQ>

Made by James Drake: <http://infinity-imagined.tumblr.com/>

~~~
kennu
That's pretty cool when you switch to 1080p and watch fullscreen.

~~~
bocanaut
yes, absolutely

------
lutorm
The airglow layer is really cool.

I must say I can't identify the cities linked in the caption though.

~~~
bstx
I made some annotations for California. Thats a best guess and might be
horribly wrong. <http://i.imgur.com/4J5P1.jpg> (0:12m)

~~~
lutorm
I think "Lake Tahoe" is actually Reno.

------
mdonahoe
If I saw this when I was a kid, I would probably work for NASA right now.

